# Airline Vouchers/Gift Vouchers/Hotel Vouchers....expiring.



## Grizzly (24 Jan 2021)

Has anyone any thoughts about the airline vouchers that were issued in respect of cancelled flights in 2020.   Many of these were issued last year and have an expiry date of one year.   With the way things are going it looks as if we will not get the chance to go abroad in 2021.

It would not be right if airlines could issue these in 2020 with a one year expiry date and expect people to travel in 2021, even if there are a reduced selection of flights/destinations available.


----------



## joer (24 Jan 2021)

I would imagine that the ,vouchers would have to be extended , given the restrictions both here and abroad..


----------



## Grizzly (24 Jan 2021)

joer said:


> I would imagine that the ,vouchers would have to be extended , given the restrictions both here and abroad..


But if flights are still going ahead it might be their escape clause....


----------



## joer (25 Jan 2021)

But most airlines require a proof of vaccine and non-essential travel is not allowed so I would say that should be enough reason for the Airline to have to cancel the flight and extend the vouchers.


----------



## TrundleAlong (25 Jan 2021)

joer said:


> But most airlines require a proof of vaccine and non-essential travel is not allowed so I would say that should be enough reason for the Airline to have to cancel the flight and extend the vouchers.


Not sure about that.  The airline has sold the seats. It doesn't bother them if the plane flies empty or not. They have been paid.


----------



## Odea (26 Jan 2021)

I heard Leo speak on the radio today that this summer overseas holiday and next Christmas plans are likely not to happen.

Hopefully the Commission for Aviation Regulation in Ireland will put pressure on the airlines to act.  Maybe even stick their head above the parapet now and again....


----------



## Bronco Lane (1 Feb 2021)

Has anyone had the expiry date on their airline voucher received from Ryanair in 2020, extended?


----------



## SlurrySlump (3 Feb 2021)

I have contacted Ryanair about this and this was their response in respect of their Gift Vouchers.  

*"I wish to inform you that only vouchers which were purchased after the 04/12/2019 on the Irish website with an Irish billing address are extended to 5 years.

As your vouchers were purchased before this date, the expiry date cannot be extended.

We hope that this clarifies the situation for you. "*


----------



## EasilyAmused (15 Feb 2021)

My cancelled Aer Lingus flights for May 2020 were replaced with vouchers valid for five years. AFAIK five years is the norm.


----------



## Bronco Lane (15 Feb 2021)

EasilyAmused said:


> My cancelled Aer Lingus flights for May 2020 were replaced with vouchers valid for five years. AFAIK five years is the norm.


Not so with Ryanair.  They won't even extend the life of their *Gift* Vouchers *purchased from them* before December 2019. I have been issued with replacement Gift Vouchers (as distinct from cancelled airline vouchers) with an expiry date of use by next September.


----------

